# Xylitol “Natural Sugar-Free” Additive Very Deadly To Dogs



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you for the reminder that this is an extreme emergency and you must rush your dog to the vet to be saved! My aunt's Maltese/poodle almost died recently, just by putting an old piece of chewed gum in her mouth!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wrote to the manufacturers some years ago, asking them to put a warning on packaging - their response was that as it was not required by legislation they were under no obligation to do so, or to ensure those using it in their products did so. The danger is still not widely known - I had a bad moment when a friend with a diabetic husband kindly brought a batch of home baking with them when visiting, It was only when she started to enthuse about the wonderful sugar replacement she had found that I leapt into action vacuuming up crumbs and moving tempting plates out of the dogs' reach. Education and vigilance seem to be the only protection.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks you for sharing this, it is a good reminder. I know a lot of people are using peanut butter and?or yogurt in their dogs kongs, I can see how important it is to check ingredients. Makes me also wonder if it is this toxic to our dogs what is it doing to us?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

In general it is a safe and even healthy choice for humans, Mufar. Dogs process it differently, hence the danger.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

I was shocked the other day to find a Fish Oil contain xylitol. It was the lemon flavored one in the refrigerated section of the health food store and while I was aware of gum etc fish oil is something I use in my dogs' food as an additive.

Barleans Lemon Zest Omega Swirl Fish Oil:
INGREDIENTS
Water, fish oil (anchovy, sardine and/or mackerel), xylitol, glycerine, gum arabic, natural flavors, citric acid, xanthan gum, guar gum, antioxidant blend (vitamin E (as d-alpha tocopherol), canola oil, rosemary extract, and ascorbyl palmitate), turmeric, and sorbic acid.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Here’s more sage advice and warning from my neighbor in our NextDoor conversation:
“With an ingredient that is so dangerous for dogs increasingly used in everyday products, we need to make sure everyone knows it's critical to inspect ingredients and find a way to make sure you, your visitors, your kid's friends coming over to play, everyone in a house with dogs, do not have sugar-free gum, candy, mints, etc. in pockets, bags, and backpacks. The vet that helped us said they see a lot of Orbit, Trident, Ice Breakers and Mentos poisonings, with sugar-free cookies, peanut butter, and gummy vitamins falling right behind in frequency of toxicity cases. The National Animal Poison Control person I spoke to said they are gathering cases across the country (each case is given a number) to study how bad this problem is getting.”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Over in our NextDoor discussion a local Vet came in and posted this alarming information... now we must be careful of generic medicines that may have Xylitol added.
From Dr. Maria dePunzio:
“What is really scary to me as a veterinarian is that xylitol is added to medications! There is a trend for pet owners to ask for written prescriptions to be filled elsewhere outside our veterinary clinic, which is fine most of the time, until I learned that xylitol is used to sweeten common generic medications such as generic Meloxicam oral suspension, and antibiotics, vitamins, supplements to name a few. The pharmacists at Costco, Walgreens, etc. do not inform you or understand which products contain xylitol.....even if you specifically ask! If I am asked for written prescriptions for any oral suspension or supplement, I now have to specifically request the brand name veterinary product and state "no generic substitutions" to ensure a pet is not given a xylitol containing medication. This stuff is everywhere in addition to sugar-free foods such as toothpaste, deodorant, skin gels, sunscreen, cosmetics......UGH! often, it does not say xylitol on a label, but another name with a ...tol ending. Very confusing and hard to ferret out even if you look!”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

It’s in so many things now... a local woman’s dog died after her child’s birthday party when leftover cupcakes were thrown away in the garbage. The icing had Xylitol in it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Also from Dr. dePunzio, a helpful link on pet poisons in general:
“... the list of harmful to pets foods, plants etc. is much too long to list. You can find great lists at www.aspca.org (Click on the Pet Care tab, and you will find links to 1. Poisonous Plants, 2. People food to avoid feeding your pet, and 3. Poisonous household products.”

I’d like to know if there are any dog organizations pushing back on the Xylitol industry to demand better warning labels and prohibiting Xylitol in medicines that could be used to fill canine prescriptions. At one time a civic campaign was needed to address antifreeze additives that made that deadly liquid attractive for dogs to eat (not sure if that campaign was successful or not).
Something needs to be done. This isn’t just a calm trip to the emergency room, this is a race against the clock minute hand to save a dog.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

https://www.preventivevet.com/xylitol-products-toxic-for-dogs Enormous list. Did you know some clothing manufacturers are using xylitol in their clothes? If the clothes keep you cool, that cooling agent may be xylitol. 

And I thought the time Noelle stepped in gum on the sidewalk was bad. Wow.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank you ClicknTreat... I’m going to cross post the Xylitol products link for my NextDoor neighbors.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

And thank you Moni, I also posted your fish oil warning on ND.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Between my own food allergies, and my dog's allergies - I'm a devoted ingredient label reader. The problem with lists is they go out of date quickly - we all have to read the back of the labels.

I have my own frustration with the pharmacy - I have celiac's disease so I can't have gluten - but I'm also sensitive to corn and rice. Most medication uses starch fillers - and they can be wheat, corn and rice - or mixes of them. I can't tell you how many times I've gotten medications and asked what the starch is and they couldn't tel me - they would look it up on their lists and not find the information. Thank goodness I don't take much medication - but it's a serious problem. And now I have to add worrying about Xylitol.

I doubt manufacturers will label products with warnings for dogs. It was a battle to get them to label the top 8 allergens warnings.

I do think it's helpful here for people to post warnings about Xylitol from time to time for newcomers - or maybe there should be a sticky?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I sent an email to the FDA asking them to add a warning about xylitol and pets to their web page, previous administration. I checked back and there it was. Maybe I was one of hundreds who requested, it’s deadly and fast-acting, zero controversy. Hope it’s still there...


----------

